# Those Crazy Contractors



## Billvila (Aug 31, 2009)

I was working a site recently doing trim for my brother and the second we got to the site another larger crew was standing around at 7 A.m. getting drunk. When I asked If they should be doing that one of the guys asked if I had any grass. I've never seen them again but every time I go to a site with my brother, (I work part time) I expect to see them there. Any body else have funny stories?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 31, 2009)

Bill, I have a lot of funny job site stories, but I don't see the humor with someone getting drunk or using drugs at a job site funny at all. Theres to much of a chance to get hurt or to hurt someone else.We will fire someone for even showing up with beer cans in the back of the truck. If we have a worker injured and that injury requires medical attention there is an automatic drug test administered. When you have to pay work comp premiums you will understand.


----------



## Billvila (Sep 1, 2009)

Sarcasm. Sarcasm is funny. Drugs no. Sarcasm yes.


----------



## Billvila (Sep 1, 2009)

How about a funny story on your end then?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 1, 2009)

Well there was this one time when the job site superintendent was a royal pain. One morning one of the framers was driving the lift and "accidentally" bumped into the port-o-let after Mr. Royal Pain entered the facility....well you can guess the rest.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 1, 2009)

I like when we lasso the port'o let shut.
Or send the new guy to get the board stretcher out of the back tool box...you know the red one with the short handle.
Oh, you don't see it...go ask the super, I think he borrowed it yesterday.


----------



## shan2themax (Sep 1, 2009)

ok, so how about this one guys....


      WE had this patient for a couple of weeks, he was in for alcohol detox/mental status changes.  He had been in restraints for a pretty long while as he was constantly pulling things out and ripping things off and the such.
      So, this one nurse decided that he had been fairly quiet the last 3 days she had had him, so she decided to leave the restraints on his wrists and ankles, but not have them tied to the bed.  Her thinking was that maybe he wouldnt realize he wasnt totally tied down and he wouldnt be so agitated.
      So, she releases them, finishes his assessment, goes to the nurses station to get the glucometer to check his blood sugar cause he was kinda sweaty and sick at his stomach.  While she is at the nurses station, he gets up, goes to the bathroom and locks the door.  She goes in his room, realizes he is in the bathroom and goes to get the key to unlock the door.  She comes back to his room with the key, inserts it into the knob... and gives the knob a big tug.  
      Nothing happens.... He had taken all of his retrainsts, tied them around the doorknob and the handicap rail on the other side of the room so that she couldnt get the door open.
     I would have given anything to have been at work that day.... it had to be the funniest thing she had ever seen.
     Needless to say when they got him out of the bathroom, he had pulled out his picc line (big IV that generally goes on the inner aspect of your upper arm and is usually sutured in), and taken out his NG tube (goes down your nose into your stomach).
    and of course, that got him in restraints again.  It is amazing the things that patients can do sometimes.........


----------



## Billvila (Sep 2, 2009)

Stories of people getting covered in filth are funny. I'm gonna say you  had to be there for the last one shane2themax. Although mental patients are funny. Good story.


----------



## shan2themax (Sep 4, 2009)

Speaking of pysch patients bill... today was my first shift out of 6 12's over the next 7 days... and... 

when I came in this am... there was a patient still on the floor that I had expected to have been discharged by now.... Anyways, at 0400 this morning... he managed to climb out the window (which only opens 3 inches normally) and was on the roof of the ICU below us.   How did he do this???  He used his knife from his dinner plate that wasnt picked up after dinner yesterday... He picked a pin out of the window that keeps it from opening.... and climbed out the window....  in the first 40 minutes after I got there this am, I had personally taken him out of 4 seperate patients rooms, and while I went to a bed meeting he snuck down the stairs... when I got back from the meeting I said.... um Hello.... dont you think that we either need to restrain him or get a 1 on 1... and the response I got was..... OH, thats a good idea..... needless to say, we got a psych consult and ended up restraining him and making him a 1 on 1.... We shall see what tomorrow brings!!!!


----------



## spec_j (Sep 11, 2009)

I once saw a person sneeze and a piece of shrimp they were eatting came out their nose...


----------



## Huh? (Oct 1, 2009)

That's awesome. I wish I could do that.


----------



## -bud- (Oct 3, 2009)

I once saw a person sneeze. It was terrible. To here there were sea creatures involved is scary.


----------

